# Internal message for the LOB from Professor Chaos!



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello my minions! I sense the need for change in the power structure of the LOB in the name of chaos. I grow tired of the endless babbling of the minions of the second and third in command. Pinky and Pinhead Jr. are not who I want representing the best of the LOB anymore. Great job with your mind control device Cupcake! The device has sent the Brain running to France. Since he went to France we can all assume that means surrender. Now onto the problem of the Herfabomber. Does anyone want to step up and take him out as well? You will be handsomely rewarded!

Let chaos reign!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I knew I couldn't be the only one who felt this way. I accept your challenge good Professor!
9405503699300025514710

Poor Pinhead won't know what hit him...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Inter LOB violence. I love it!!!

Keep blowing yourselves up, soon the LOBsters will be extinct


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

take out the herfabomber? what like with a stiff breeze? or like a noob who is trying to remain hidden?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lol. good luck with that, Dan.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

But Professor Chaos, I'm working on my blueprints to completely obliterate that pesky mouse duo. And my plans for pinhead... Well, let's just say they'll be manifested in due season.... 

What? That doesn't sound like chaos enough for you? Ah, but this LOBster thrives on organized chaos. Deal, bro. Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Challenge Accepted. DC tomorrow.


----------



## Up in smoke17 (May 1, 2012)

I would like to contribute... Need target coordinates!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Time to get out the pots and pans for a little LOBster bisque.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Up in smoke17 said:


> I would like to contribute... Need target coordinates!


Will the LOB call in the NOOBs? If so, this could get interesting rather quickly...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

"Lure" them in, more like.

This is quite interesting... Professor Chaos putting out a public request to destroy the Herfabomber... very interesting.... very, very interesting...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

mrj205 said:


> Will the LOB call in the NOOBs? If so, this could get interesting rather quickly...


Maybe a good way to have "try-outs"


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

mrj205 said:


> Will the LOB call in the NOOBs? If so, this could get interesting rather quickly...


I say! We would never stoop so low!

Good day sir! Harrumph!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry professor, *WHEN* I launch on the herfabomber, it will be on my terms (in true LOB fashion)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Professor Chaos said:


> Hello my minions! I sense the need for change in the power structure of the LOB in the name of chaos. I grow tired of the endless babbling of the minions of the second and third in command. Pinky and Pinhead Jr. are not who I want representing the best of the LOB anymore. Great job with your mind control device Cupcake! The device has sent the Brain running to France. Since he went to France we can all assume that means surrender. Now onto the problem of the Herfabomber. Does anyone want to step up and take him out as well? You will be handsomely rewarded!
> 
> Let chaos reign!


*Brain:* We never run, we scurry... I may be in Surrender Monkey land, but that doesn't mean I'm here to surrender... Feel free to have at the Herfabomber, he will already be toast from my Torture By Tedium bomb by the time these land... Enjoy your fun while I'm away...

*Pinky:* How the f&%k can it be midnight here already?!?



mrj205 said:


> Will the LOB call in the NOOBs? If so, this could get interesting rather quickly...


*Pinky: *No, no, no... His minions are the LOB...

*Brain:* But feel free to pile on... I'll drink a glass of Champaign to his destruction...


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky: *No, no, no... His minions are the LOB...
> 
> *Brain:* But feel free to pile on... I'll drink a glass of Champaign to his destruction...


I could pile on...need to make some room in the humidor anyways...send me a PM with the destruction coordinates if you wish...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd take him out myself just to see Jr. homeless .... but I'm not a LOBster and I don't interfere with family business


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> but I'm not a LOBster


You should be, dammit!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Herfabomber: "Junior...we knew this moment was coming and it looks like it's arrived.....the mouse is off eating croissants and god knows how many different types of cheeses off in the Land of Frogs, so, my fellow LOBsters think they smell weakness in the Command structure."

Pinhead Jr.: "hmmmmmmm...Magic 8-Ball says "WRONG!!!"

Alright, my fellow LOBsters.....you wanna play "King of the Mountain"?.....let's play

stay in Frenchyland as long as you want, you little freakin' mouse......I'll deal with you when you get back...cuz after I'm done with the rest of these upstarts, you and I will probably be the only 2 left.

Geezers!..Orphans!....it's time to go Dark.....everyone to the submarine!!!!!

Pinhead Jr.: "YES!!!!!!...WE'RE GOIN' NUCLEAR, BAYBEE!!!!!!"

Herfabomber: "exactly, Junior....run silent, run deep..and show no Mercy!!!!..MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Pinhead Jr.: "aye-aye, Cap'n....let's go kill some crustaceans..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

What's wrong with cheeses?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Junior...we knew this moment was coming and it looks like it's arrived.....the mouse is off eating croissants and god knows how many different types of cheeses off in the Land of Frogs, so, my fellow LOBsters think they smell weakness in the Command structure."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "hmmmmmmm...Magic 8-Ball says "WRONG!!!"
> 
> ...





Packerjh said:


> What's wrong with cheeses?


hahahahahahaahah


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'd take him out myself just to see Jr. homeless .... but I'm not a LOBster and I don't interfere with family business


The door is open to you and you know it Shawn......

its going to be a long three weeks Pete.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> "Lure" them in, more like.
> 
> This is quite interesting... Professor Chaos putting out a public request to destroy the Herfabomber... very interesting.... very, very interesting...


what part of "Internal message for the LOB" do you not comprehend, Dork Benedict?

this is not some "Open Season on The Herfabomber" thread...this is a purely internal political manuever by some of the more misguided members of the LOB to try and dethrone me.....did we of the LOB destroy you when your Squid buddies attacked you?

Pinhead Jr.: "yup..you did"

okay, that was a bad example.....do we interfere in the activities of the ZK or attack them without provocation?

Pinhead Jr.: "yup...you do"

okay..another bad example.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> its going to be a long three weeks Pete.


it sure is, Swanson...so, I suggest youse guys stock up on Wheaties and 5-hour energy drinks and update your wills.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it sure is, Swanson...so, I suggest youse guys stock up on Wheaties and 5-hour energy drinks and update your wills.


I had plans for you and your best bud\arch enemy when he gets back from the land of eating snails and calling it gourmet, but half those plans just got moved up.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Junior...we knew this moment was coming and it looks like it's arrived.....the mouse is off eating croissants and god knows how many different types of cheeses off in the Land of Frogs, so, my fellow LOBsters think they smell weakness in the Command structure."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "hmmmmmmm...Magic 8-Ball says "WRONG!!!"
> 
> ...


You shall rue the day you invited me into the LOB. Your days are numbered.
9405 5036 9930 0028 5656 58


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Good the benedict arnolds are getting destroyed by their own.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Hopefully there are pics that document this anarchy! op2:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

oh I soo want in this to destroy the LOB master. I've already have destroyed Ron's po box. what one more mailbox. And I'm not afraid of you pinhead. Let loose the dogs of war muahhahahahahhaha
troy


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

laloin said:


> oh I soo want in this to destroy the LOB master. I've already have destroyed Ron's po box. what one more mailbox. And I'm not afraid of you pinhead. Let loose the dogs of war muahhahahahahhaha
> troy


oh well.....I guess another Troy is gonna be destroyed in the near future.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

laloin said:


> oh I soo want in this to destroy the LOB master. I've already have destroyed Ron's po box. what one more mailbox. And I'm not afraid of you pinhead. Let loose the dogs of war muahhahahahahhaha
> troy


master? We have no master. Each of the LOB members thinks we are the master. We are a cannabolistic bunch of lunatics, and it is this, that is our cohesive bond.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> master? We have no master. Each of the LOB members thinks we are the master. We are a cannabolistic bunch of lunatics, and it is this, that is our cohesive bond.


true that, we're all a bunch of brothers, who enjoy sending out bombs to each other hahha


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

9405503699300028565658
Priority Mail®
Delivered

Let's see who's laughing now fellow Pete! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mine shows delivered yesterday. Maybe we really did kill him...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

get him good Danfish


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Am I understanding this correctly that Oui-Brain is the head of the LOB? And everyone else has allusions of grandure. I can't keep these things straight.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

NomoMoMo said:


> Am I understanding this correctly that Oui-Brain is the head of the LOB? And everyone else has allusions of grandure. I can't keep these things straight.


The LOB is made up of a whole bunch of crazies with that Mouse being the most crazy of the bunch I guess. I think the only way to try an understand it is to try and take over the LOB yourself. Do you think you can do that?


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have an arsenal big enough for that, besides, I ain't that crazy...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

NomoMoMo said:


> Am I understanding this correctly that Oui-Brain is the head of the LOB? And everyone else has allusions of grandure. I can't keep these things straight.


the LOB was formed when That stupid mouse and that pin cushion Left ZK 1.0 for whatever reasons they had. they then created this imaginary Professor Chaos to be seen as the supreme overlord of LOB. but if they run anything like ZK 1.0 it's a group where everyone has a fair say in who they obliterate


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Vicini said:


> the LOB was formed when That stupid mouse and that pin cushion Left ZK 1.0 for whatever reasons they had. they then created this imaginary Professor Chaos to be seen as the supreme overlord of LOB. but if they run anything like ZK 1.0 it's a group where everyone has a fair say in who they obliterate


I think I'm beginning to understand. Oui-Brain created the professor to act as a figure head to encourage their minions to destroy themselves. But their minions have a say on who they destroy.
So it's a democratic dictatorship.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Attendez, si je vais à Paris et que vous en pensez que je suis devenu un singe cession?!?

*Pinky:* Narf! Il semble que c'est ce qu'ils pensent ...

*Brain:* Je serai de retour bientôt ... Manger ici vient de me faire plus en colère au sujet du manque de nourriture aux Etats-Unis ... Pour l'amour de dieu c'est un Brie de Meaux chese, pourquoi je ne peux pas l'avoir aux États-Unis?!?


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

You can't have your fancy cheese in the US because to import it they'd have to pasteurize it and that ruins the bacteria that make it taste so good.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Je serai de retour bientôt ... Manger ici vient de me faire plus en colère au sujet du manque de nourriture aux Etats-Unis ... Pour l'amour de dieu c'est un Brie de Meaux chese, pourquoi je ne peux pas l'avoir aux États-Unis?!?


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish I knew before hand i would joined this fun I sent mine out to him before this posted sorry for the early bombing of him no offence to you group was ment by this action of mine


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Soo it's true, the mouse is off in the Lands of Frogs eating Ferment curds, and drinking fermented grapes....no wonder he stinks of a rat....
troy


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

could someone tell me what LOB stands for? I'm assuming it's your guys "cool little club" that bombs the piss out of deserving folks, though I'm lazy and haven't looked much, and the people on vherf aren't very helpful either.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

hardcz said:


> could someone tell me what LOB stands for? I'm assuming it's your guys "cool little club" that bombs the piss out of deserving folks, though I'm lazy and haven't looked much, and the people on vherf aren't very helpful either.


Lovers Of Broccoli


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

hardcz said:


> could someone tell me what LOB stands for? I'm assuming it's your guys "cool little club" that bombs the piss out of deserving folks, though I'm lazy and haven't looked much, and the people on vherf aren't very helpful either.


LOB stands for Legion of BOOM. You are correct about us bombing the piss out of deserving Puffers.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Lovers of Broccoli kind of goes with Legion of BOOM....

My soon to be wife wrote in her gardening book under the broccoli heading "Don't give Dan raw broccoli, it makes him fart" EX... BOOOM lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It stands for Lesions of Boob.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice Derek...RG for you!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It stands for Lesions of Boob.





Packerjh said:


> Nice Derek...RG for you!


HEY!...


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Not one to waste a 'good' acronym, I have some more... 

Lacerated Obstructive Bowels
Lactating Obese Baboons
Living On Beer
Loud Obnoxious Biatches
Leaning Over Boobs
Loony Old Bastards
Lobsters Ordering Bisque


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lackluster Overrated Bombers
Lickers Of Ballsacks


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I like where this is going. How's that Chaos working out for you, Professor?! HAH!


----------



## Up in smoke17 (May 1, 2012)

Couldn't resist !
Loads of bullocks
Luscious offset breasticles
Lingering offensive buttsniffers


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hows this one? Llama Obliterating Bastards


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Lots of Blood


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lasix said:


> Lots of :BS


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovers Of Balsagna (pronounced: balls-on-ya, rhymes with lasagna). 

Had to throw in the pronounciation for everyone whose head this went over.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

max gas said:


> Had to throw in the pronounciation for everyone whose head this went over.


Ah, you know your fellow compatriots well...


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

max gas said:


> Lovers Of Bal*o*gna (pronounced: *ball-on-nee*, rhymes with bologna).


Fixed that for you.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Ah, you know your fellow compatriots well...


:llama: Llamas are highly intelligent creatures Mr. Brent. We must be pretty damn smart to navigate puff and package weapons of mass destruction with our hooves. It was clearly directed at everyone else. :llama:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Lick Our Balls!

No ****.


----------



## Up in smoke17 (May 1, 2012)

Labia outfitted brethren


----------

